# Classical Recordings sales



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Popstars sold their recordings in millions...I was always interested what can be the worldwide sales of CDs (or DVDs) with classical music. I know that Symphony No. 3 by Gorecki was unexpected comercional success with almost 1 000 000 copies sold within two years. But it was unknown composer at that time. I am interested what can be sales of pieces like for example Beethoven with Karajan and BP etc.

Have somebody informations of this?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

A record collector once told me that more recordings of Beethoven's 5th have been sold that the entire Beatles back catalogue. Since '78 recordings were first on sale about a hundred years ago...im inclined to believe him!


----------

